# Fireplace issues



## XCODYX (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I just purchased a 2007 Durango 320RE and the fireplace doesnt work. I have checked te fuse panel and all fuses are fine. Any thoughts. 


Also I am new to the camper world and was wondering if this model is supposed to have an electric water heater on it. It has the DSI and all I have to do is turn on the [COLOR=#11593c !important][COLOR=#11593c !important]gas[/COLOR][/COLOR] and hit the switch and the water heater works fine. I was just wondering if I have to use gas or can it run on electricity alone.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

According to the specs, the water heater is gas or electric 2007 K-Z Durango 320RE Features and Options . Electric is not very hot - if you want really hot water, you'll have to use the propane.

When you say the furnace doesn't work - do you hear it trying to light, or the fan starting up? If so, then something's probably wrong with the gas line - otherwise, something's probably wrong with the electric side.

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## XCODYX (Oct 26, 2010)

Not the Furnace. The electric Fireplace.

Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

is the fireplace on a GFCI? if it is, that may be tripped, you'll just have to figure out what receptical the reset is located in.

just a guess but maybe it'll help and welcome to the site:10220:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Most RV fireplaces have several switches. There will be one that turns on power to the unit. There may be a round switch to control the simulated flame and backlighting. Then there may be another switch on the other side of the unit that turns on the heat and maybe another rotary knob that controls the heat intensity. This is how mine works. A separate switch for the heat allows to leave the heat off but leave the fake flame and backlighting for ambience in case the temperature is comfortable but one still wants the fireplace look.

The fireplace is not controlled by a fuse. It is a 110V device and you must check the circuit panel for its 110v circuit breaker. I recommend you turn on and off the circuit breaker even if it doesn't look like it has reset.

If that still doesn't work, you might have to remove the fireplace and look at the switch. Some units have been known to have switch failure where it looks like the switch has burned up and this might cause the unit not to work at all. If you need help with checking this out, send me an email and I will help you through this - it can get tricky.

As for the water heater, happiestcamper pretty much covered it. However, if you do not have propane turned on you must have 110v to operate the electric filiment for the water heater. If you are not on shore power, then you'll need to run propane and the control board works off the 12v battery. If you have 110v and the water heater is still not working, the filiment might have failed and may need replacement. Replace it with the same rating!


----------



## XCODYX (Oct 26, 2010)

My fireplace is operated by 2 push buttons. 1 is the brightness of the flame and the other controls the heat intensity. Niether button turns on the fireplace. If it is hooked to a GFCI it isnt outside the fireplace. I will probably remove fireplace and look behind it and see what is to be seen. I am guessing the switch may have failed but I wont know until I remove it. All I can see is that the fire place is screwed into the trim by 4 screws. Hopefully it will go back in when I get it out. I will reset all the breakers as well and see if that helps although I think I did that already but I dont remember. 

As for the water heater I am not to concerened with replacing the electrical element if it burned out. The propane heats it real fast so when I am not using it I usually just turn it off so I can save my propane. Thanks for all the help. 

When I remove it if I dont know what I am looking at I will let you guys know. 

Ill let you all know how the repair goes. If I need a new switch any ideas where I can get one.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The fireplace switches should all be accessible from the front. If you have a bad switch you probably will need to remove the fireplace to get inside and remove it to replace it. If you remove the trim, the fireplace should just slide right out. Make sure you turn off the power while doing this. There's a lot of AC going through there and you don't wanna get hurt. Hopefully you can check to ensure the unit is plugged in. There should be a 110v receptacle behind the fireplace it plugs into.

While the unit is out there should be a manufacturers plate with the manufacturer, model and serial number. Maybe you can get help and support from that information. You should write this information down for future reference so you don't need to take the unit out for this again.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Try this site Goin' KZ. It is a durango forum, maybe someone there has had your problem.
If you can find the make and model no. of the fireplace, try their website for an instruction book.


----------

